# Hot snakes



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Are there any hot snakes that have a bite that does NOT require medical attention? I am guessing there is not but I want to be sure as this topic area has always interested me.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

don't quote me on this but hognose snakes are not that big of a deal. (i really don't even know if they are considered hot)


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

from what i have been told there are some that for most ppl the chance of needing medical attention is really low, unless you have an allergic raction to the venom. but still there is always that chance.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are a considerable number of venomous species that are of little concern to humans because of the diminuative size of the snakes and the very low likely hood of being bitten.....but remember that once upon a time the boomslang was not thought of as terribly dangerous...and look how silly that thought turned out to be.....

Also as was stated there is ALWAYS the chance of SEVERE allergic reactions...so any venomous snakebite should be viewed as a potential medical emergency.

Understanding the snake, its venoms the delivery sytem of the snake for its venoms, all play a factor...and our constantly changing view points of the term "venomous" and what we call venomous and non-venomous.....several papers over the years recently have been done regarding venom compounds in such animals as Bearded Dragons....seriously.....

So this is an interesting question and should be an interesting thread.....


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

they where really looking at the bearded dragon as a possiable venomous reptile ?? i was bit by mine like 2 weeks ago i was hand feeding and it missed and got me


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I have been stung and bitten by all manner of creatures so I should be fine there nonethless I always treat snakes bites seriously, especially since they can cause harm to the snake. While on this topic are there any Hots with a calm disposition? I reconise that any wild animal can bite but some are more predisposed than others. Hognoses I believe are NOT hots. Anyway I to look forward to seeing if this thread become interesting.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

hognose are considered non venomous snakes


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Seriously Omnius....you are not ready for a hot snake.......if you were attempting to ask that question, I will answer that in BLACK AND WHITE....you still have to perfect the ability to house what you have correctly....and a month doesn't count as time.........don't worry about "hot" snakes as captives.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

That was a little harsh. No I am NOT getting any hot snakes at ALL I just wanted to know if there were any that were of non medical significance.


----------

